# Suche Power Point Tutorial auf Englisch (auch Deutsch)



## Phase8421 (8. April 2002)

Hi Leute

Bräuchte mal ein englisches Tutorial zu MS PowerPoint für einen Vortrag an der UNI!

Soll da auf English mal PowerPoint vorstellen!

Wer hatt was passendes oder weis wo es sowatt gibt?

Würde auch auf Deutsch gehen aber das würde die Sache erschweren, da ich dann erst alles übersetzen müsste!

Wer kann mir schnellstmöglich helfen?

cu
Phase


----------



## Vitalis (8. April 2002)

Solltest Du das nicht selbst erarbeiten?  

UTFSE


----------



## dPo2000 (10. April 2002)

hat eure uni keine bibliothek ?


----------



## Phase8421 (10. April 2002)

Ist ja schön was Ihr mir alle für Tips gebt, aber denkt Ihr ich hab nicht schon überall gesucht?

Sicher könnte ich auch alles selber mir erarbeiten, aber was ist so falsch dran sich Hilfen zu besorgen?

Also denn.........bitte nur noch ernste Zuschriften bitte!

Danke

cu
Phase


----------



## Dommas (11. April 2002)

YES, SIR!
Ich nehm dich ernst und versuche dir hiermit zu helfen, denn ich kenne deine Situation, ich gehe ins Gymnasium und brauch sowas öfters  

Versuchs mal mit http://www.tutorialsuche.de, veilleicht findest du dort etwas.

Weiter gibt es heute auch auf den berühmten Hausufgaben und Referateseiten die Rubrik Informatik. Deshalb solltest Du (die beste Seite!) http://www.fundus.org auch mal abklappern.

Gruss Dommas


----------



## susa (11. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits!


Ich hätte ungefähr dieselbe Bitte, allerdings wär mir ein Tutorial auf Deutsch lieber.  

Ums gleich vorwegzunehmen: ich brauch das nicht für die Uni, sondern arbeite zur Zeit als Regieassistentin und "mein" Regisseur hat mich beauftragt eine Art "Gebrauchsanweissung" für ne Power Point Präsentation zu finden. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung woher man sowas kriegt- jetzt bau ich auf euch.  

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Susa


----------

